# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Creature from Jekyll Island - "Staff Pick" displayed in major bookstore

## emazur

Powell's Books is a major chain in Portland - there's a very large, warehouse-sized store located in the mall and Best Buy shopping center and I went in today and found Jekyll Island displayed as a staff pick near the entrance:


People are waking up.

I was also browsing the political section - looks like Judge Andrew Napolitano wasn't the first person to write a book called "A Nation of Sheep":


If anyone cares, I wound up buying a book called "Where Does the Money Go?":
http://www.amazon.com/Where-Does-Mon...2932318&sr=8-1

----------


## RSLudlum

good to see Bacevich's "Limits of Power" book up there also


here's Bacevich at Future of Freedom Foundation: Restoring the Republic forum:  http://www.fff.org/classroom/YouTube/2008Bacevich.htm

----------


## MRoCkEd

cool.
Peter Schiff's new book was on one of the front tables at borders

----------


## emazur

Yeah, Borders is where I originally bought Jekyll Island - actually it seems to be the cheapest place to buy it - they sell it for $20 while everyone else has it for $25.  This may also be a good deal, I don't know personally:

As advertised on GCNLive.com radio programs: "Receive a "free" genuine Silver Dollar from the early 1900's, with the purchase of the book "The Creature from Jekyll Island" @ 1-800-686-2237 (Midas Resources). However, the cost of the "free Silver Dollar" and the book is currently: $26.85, shipped. However, the older coin should have a much better numismatic value to silver melt value, in comparison with modern current-issue Silver Eagles.

----------

